# Where to order Phyt'n Chance?



## sterlingmaloryarcher (Aug 16, 2014)

Archer is currently on FeedSentials, Shemp Oil, and Sunday Sundae, and I wanted to add Phyt'n Chance and Power of 3 EA's to his meals. I have ordered from the Dogs Naturally online store before and can order the Power of 3 EA's but can't find the Phyt'n Chance online. Where else can I order it?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Dogs Naturally magazine definitely does have this -- just sent them some , new batch made earlier this week.

If you have a problem - contact me


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

My Favorite products! 

To Purchase From Canada:
*Sunday Sundae* (Digestive Enzyme & Pro-Biotic Combo): http://ineedthat.corecommerce.com/Sunday-Sundae.html
*Feed-Sentials – K9 Nutrients*( Multi Vitamins – combination of whole foods which provides a full spectrum vitamins with co-factors which amplify benefits): http://ineedthat.corecommerce.com/FEED-SENTIALS.html 
*Sh-emp Oil* (Combination of Herring Oil, Coconut Oil and Hemp Oil): http://ineedthat.corecommerce.com/SH-EMP-OIL.html 
*Phyt-n-Chance* (superfoods, which includes cleansing/detoxification, anti inflammation, and phyto nutrition supporting immune health): http://ineedthat.corecommerce.com/Phyt-n-Chance-K9-A-Highly-Concentrated-Antioxidant-Blend.html
*Power Of EA’s* (a unique blend of natural, health enriching oils that are high in omega 3. It also provides a rich source of beta carotene, another anti inflammatory and complete, natural vitamin E from two separate ingredients which provide four tocopherols.) http://ineedthat.corecommerce.com/Power-of-3EA-s.html 

To Purchase From the USA: http://animalnature.net/animal-nature-product-listing.html 
phone: 412 723 2194 Jason @ Animal Nature


Moms


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

PM Saphire.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/members/33723-saphire.html


----------



## sterlingmaloryarcher (Aug 16, 2014)

carmspack said:


> Dogs Naturally magazine definitely does have this -- just sent them some , new batch made earlier this week.
> 
> If you have a problem - contact me


Thank you, I found it on Dogs Naturally. Must have been a PEBCAK error.


----------

